# Psychisch welzijn > Vermoeidheid >  Mobiele Slaapcoach - vragenlijst

## Slaapcoach

Wij zijn drie studenten aan de Universiteit Utrecht en werken aan een mobiele slaapcoach voor mensen met slaapproblemen. Het project bevindt zich nog in een vroeg stadium, maar we willen nu al graag weten wat u ervan vindt. U kunt dus een steentje bijdragen aan de coach, zodat deze hopelijk ook écht mensen kan helpen. 

Via onderstaande link kunt u een webversie van de introductie van de mobiele slaapcoach doorlopen. Daarna volgt automatisch een vragenlijst over verschillende aspecten van de coach. Wij bedanken u alvast voor uw medewerking.

Koen Ekelschot
Esther van der Drift
Jeroen Hulman

http://koen.ekelschot.eu/slaap/test/

----------

